
Man arrested for trying to detonate what he thought was a car bomb in Oklahoma - jbg_
https://www.justice.gov/usao-wdok/pr/man-arrested-trying-detonate-what-he-thought-was-vehicle-bomb-downtown-oklahoma-city
======
jbg_
The FBI seems to have gone further than usual (in my limited understanding of
what is usual) here with "assisting" the man to incriminate himself. To me
(not a lawyer) it sounds a little like entrapment.

    
    
      ... an undercover FBI agent posed as a person who could assist him.
      According to the complaint, Varnell took a series of actions to
      advance his plot. He identified BancFirst as the target, prepared a
      statement to be posted on social media after the explosion, helped
      assemble the device, helped load it into what he believed was a
      stolen van, drove the van by himself from El Reno to BancFirst in
      downtown Oklahoma City, and dialed a number on a cellular telephone
      that he believed would trigger the explosion.
      
      Varnell is charged with attempting to use explosives to destroy a
      building in interstate commerce.

